# Crash Pages



## kewee (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai créé des documents avec Pages sur mon iPad et désormais lorsque je veux en ouvrir un, le message "une erreur s'est produite et Pages doit fermer".

Le problème n'agit que sur UN SEUL document qui n'est composé que de textes et tableaux basiques sur 2 pages.

J'ai testé :
- dupliquer le document
- rebooter l'iPad.
- mettre à jour l'iPad.
- vérifier s'il existait une MàJ Pages.
- vérifier sur le forum Apple
- tenter d'envoyer le document vers iTunes, par mail, vers iWork.com ; aux formats PDF, DOC, Pages.
- ...
Rien ! Pages plante.
Connaissez vous le problème, avez vous une suggestion pour résoudre le problème ?


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

Est ce que tu as essayé de l'ouvrir avec "Pages" sur ton Mac ? et si oui que se passe t il ?


----------



## Gabix (22 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème, mais je n'ai pas de Mac, je ne peux donc pas essayer de l'ouvrir directement dessus...
Voyez-vous une solution ?

Merci d'avance.


----------

